# How to invest in the Russian market?



## daunus2 (4 July 2015)

As in the title, anybody have any idea? I would prefer directly rather then through some etf listed on US exchange or something.

Not large amount now, maybe $5 000 - $10 000, but I might increase it in following years.


----------



## skyQuake (4 July 2015)

*Re: How To Invest In Russian Market?*



daunus2 said:


> As in the title, anybody have any idea? I would prefer directly rather then through some etf listed on US exchange or something.
> 
> Not large amount now, maybe $5 000 - $10 000, but I might increase it in following years.




Curious as to why you'd want direct investment rather than an ETF given how difficult it is.

There are also a few dual-listed Russian stocks that trade in the US as ADRs.


----------



## daunus2 (4 July 2015)

*Re: How To Invest In Russian Market?*



skyQuake said:


> Curious as to why you'd want direct investment rather than an ETF given how difficult it is.
> 
> There are also a few dual-listed Russian stocks that trade in the US as ADRs.




More control I guess. I can choose the individual stocks I want. I think there is also risk even if small, with going through extra intermediaries, if US increases sanctions it might effect these derivatives in US based on Russian stocks.

If its extremely hard to invest directly I guess I can settle for etfs tho. I am not sure if any Aussie brokers etc. offer them anyhow?

What would be my options?


----------

